# Riva Del Garda - bike festival 2009



## Holiday (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, wer von euch zum Riva del Garda Bike festival 2009 fährt. Ich wollte so wie es ausschaut bereits am 23.04. mit PKW anreisen und ich könnte somit evt. jemanden mitnehmen. Komme aus dem hohen Norden (Lübeck). Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gruß,
Holiday


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wann geht es wieder zurück bei dir?

Unterkunft schon gebucht?

Wieviel Federweg nimmst du mit?

Fragen über Fragen 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (31. Januar 2009)

Moin,
also ich werde voraussichtlich am 22/23.04 Abfahren und bleibe min. 2 Wochen dort unten. Für die ersten 4-5 Tage habe ich ein Hotel zur Verfügung, da ich die ersten Tage auf Lehrgang (trailscout) bin.  ...Die restlichen Tage, wollte ich mobil bewohnen, ich besitze einen VW T4 - natürlich gehts es wieder zum bike festival (Marathon) und bisschen in der Gegend trainieren. Evt. wollte ich aber noch nach Österreich rüber. Ich besitze ein Ghost lector hardtail (100mm) 
Woher kommst du denn ? Und wie lange würdest du bleiben wollen ? Wenn es Dir zu lange ist, könnte man die Rückreise auch getrennt machen.

gruß


----------



## Golly (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte auch schon am 24. runterfehren und einen Lehrgang machen http://www.stefanherrmann.de/mtb_academy_html/mtb_show_camp.php?id=8
Marathon am WE ist Pflicht. Wäre schön wenn wir uns zusammentun könnten.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Holiday (1. Februar 2009)

Moin Alex,
...das hört sich ja schonmal Interessant an  - wie lange wolltest du denn bleiben ? Wie hast du Dir die Zeit vorgestellt ? Woher kommst du denn? wie alt bist du ? 

Markus


----------



## Golly (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich werde nicht länger als eine Woche bleiben. Bin 32 und komme aus München.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Holiday (1. Februar 2009)

mit hin könnte ich dich ja dann nehmen - liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg !


----------



## deeptrain (1. Februar 2009)

moin wir kennen uns ja bereits vom stevens cup in buchholz!!!!
wie lange willst du dort bleiben??kostenpunkt???wieviel tage geht dein lehrgang???

gruss marcell


----------



## Eisensau (1. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen,
werde auch vor Ort sein. Komme aus Mölln und werde vom 26.04. - 04.05. vor Ort sein. Bin aber vorher beruflich in Essen, werde dann am Samstag den SKS Marathon in Sunden/Hagen mitnehmen und dann von dort aus Richtung Riva starten. Marathon beim Festival ist natürlich Pflicht. Vielleicht kann man ja vorher die Tage ein paar Touren fahren. 
Grüße Torsten


----------



## Holiday (1. Februar 2009)

@torsten, wie hast du denn gedacht anzureisen ?

@marcell, stimmt wir kennen uns ja schon vom trail her - 
mein trailscout-lehrgang ist vom 25.-28. april, anreisen/abfahren wollte ich so wie es ausschaut am 22. oder 23. april, mit zwischenstopp(-übernachtung). abreisen voraussichtlich am 8. oder 9. mai !
Kostenpunkt - gute Frage, kommt drauf an, was du möchtest? nur hinfahrt/abfahrt? ...ich wollte evt auch zum ende der zeit mich in österreich aufhalten (wetter abhängig!)
Reise mit einem VW T4 an, werde max. insgesamt drei sitze drin haben !!


----------



## soeren86 (2. Februar 2009)

Bin auch mit meinen Leuten vor Ort,
werden Mittwoch hinfahren und Sonntag zurück, der Bulli is aber leider schon voll. Sundern/Hagen die Woche vorher wird wohl auch unser "Vortest"
@Thorsten, dann sieht man sich wohl dort 

Marathon ist eh Pflicht! Wollen die Ronda Grande angehen ... mal schaun, was das wird, ist unser erstes Mal in Italien, aber wenn schon denn schon   

Mal ne Frage, fahre zur Zeit die Racing Ralphs ... wie schaut das in Italien so aus? Hab gesehen, die Ronda Grande ist ja circa zur Hälfte Asphalt, dafür wären die natürlich bestens ... naja, ich denke Nobby Nics sollte ich vielleicht trotzdem noch einpacken ?!

greetz Leutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisensau (2. Februar 2009)

@ Holiday
werde mit meinem Wagen anreisen. Samstag in Sundem/Hagen los fahren und evtl unterwegs noch ne Nacht bei nem Kumpel rasten,
Sonntag bin ich dann spätestens vor Ort.

@Soeren
Könnte schon sein das sich in Hagen unsere Wege kreuzen. Hab mir allerdings vorgenommen das Rennen als Trainingseinheit zu sehen und relativ locker zu fahren. Naja aber wenn die Meute erstmal los hetzt ist es immer schwer sich zurück zuhalten. 

In Riva werd ich wohl auch die Grande fahren, auch hier eher etwas zurückhaltender. Letztes Jahr hat das eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. So früh in der Saison ist das Rennen zum Formaufbau einfach genial. Wobei das natürlich relativ zu bewerten ist, denn zurück halten für mich könnte für die meisten Anderen kriechen bedeuten
Bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste.....
Vielleicht kann ich mich ja bei Euch anschließen wenn Ihr Abends auf Piste oder was Essen geht?
Zum Thema Reifen:
Letztes Jahr war ich mit Nobby Nic unterwegs. Fand ich eigentlich ganz angebracht, da die Trails rund um Riva schon sehr felsig/steinig sein können und ich dem Nobby in puncto Pannensicherheit einfach mehr traue.
Außerdem kam es mir nicht so auf dié Sekunde an.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Golly (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich komme auch im T4. Nehme mir jetzt auch die Ronda Grande mal vor.
Zur Reifenwahl: Letztes Jahr hat der Sauser auf dem Furious Fred gewonnen (natürlich mit Milch), also mehr als Racing Ralph braucht man nicht. Außer wenn es wirklich ein reines Regenrennen wird, dann ist ein Nobby Nic vielleicht nicht schlecht.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Holiday (3. Februar 2009)

...das werden ja wieder mehre starter aus dem forum - vielleicht können wir auch vorab/danach mal eine Runde gemeinsam drehen. Reifenwahl: ich bin letztes Jahr Kombi NobbyNic und Racingralph gefahen, ist ja immer wetterabhängig, aber dieses jahr werde ich wahrscheinlich den conti race king supersonic nehmen ! sit wie der racingralph und mit dem conti bis ich soweit zufrieden !
Kann ich jemanden zu mindest für die Hinfahrt mitnehmen ? frage zwecks sprit sparen ;-)


----------



## Dr. Faust (3. Februar 2009)

Golly schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich komme auch im T4. Nehme mir jetzt auch die Ronda Grande mal vor.
> Zur Reifenwahl: Letztes Jahr hat der Sauser auf dem Furious Fred gewonnen (natürlich mit Milch), also mehr als Racing Ralph braucht man nicht. Außer wenn es wirklich ein reines Regenrennen wird, dann ist ein Nobby Nic vielleicht nicht schlecht.
> ...



So weit ich weiß, ist Sauser da seit 2004 nicht mehr gefahren. So oder so, FF halte ich für sehr gewagt, RR geht.


----------



## zauberer# (3. Februar 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ist Sauser da seit 2004 nicht mehr gefahren. So oder so, FF halte ich für sehr gewagt, RR geht.



ja,
der Sauser war ned da fährt schon vertraglich bestimmt keinen FF.
2008: Bresser GER auf der Grande 1. und Stoll CH auf der Extrema.

Er meint bestimmt den Lakata auf der Piccola 2007 mit Fast Fred


----------



## Golly (5. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte Thomas Stoll ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V11 Scura (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch das Bikefestival in Riva eingeplant und überlege den Marathon in Sundern/Hagen am Samstag zu fahren. Ich würde dann mit meinem T4 direkt in Richtung Gardasee fahren und am Sonntag, den 26.04.09 ankommen. Letztes Jahr war ich auf dem Campingplatz unterhalb des Monte Brione und werde mich dort dieses Jahr wohl wieder bis zum Marathon am Samstag einnisten. Es wäre schön, wenn man sich für Touren in der Woche verabreden könnte. 
Bis später
Detlef


----------



## Golly (11. Februar 2009)

Also wenn jeder einen T4 hat können wir uns ja eine Wagenburg auf dem Campüing bauen ;-)


----------



## Holiday (16. Februar 2009)

...na das wird ja doch eine gemischte größere gruppe vor ort !
Bis zum marathon bin ichauf jeden Fall in Italien - danach fahre ich evt. nach Österreich bis zum 10. Mai ! ...aber das ist wetterspezifisch


----------



## ]:-> (20. Februar 2009)

hey, 
werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch am Festival sein. 
Eigentlich müsste ich den Marathon dann ja auch mitnehmen...
In Riva kann ich mich glaube ich noch auf der Strecke entscheiden welche ich nehme, oder?


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. Februar 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Sunman04 (10. März 2009)

Hallo Biker,

also ich komme auch mit meinem T4 - Wagenburg wäre super!
Ich finde den Campingplatz direkt unter dem Brione gut (seit er umgebaut ist, sind die Sanitären-Anlagen super); jedoch ist der ArcoLido, dirket am Kanal in Torbole ein bissel großzügiger, was das Bierchen am Abend betrifft.

Auf welchen wollt ihr gehen?
Spielt von Euch jemand Beach-Volleyball?

Ich würde am Do hinfahren und am SoAbend, oder Mo wieder zurück (nach Stuttgart)!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## karsten71 (10. März 2009)

Werde wohl ab Donnerstag auch auf dem Campingplatz am Monte Brione sein - allerdings ohne T4 und mit Zelt



Sunman04 schrieb:


> Spielt von Euch jemand Beach-Volleyball?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Da bin ich immer dabei!


----------



## N48 (11. März 2009)

]:->;5610507 schrieb:
			
		

> In Riva kann ich mich glaube ich noch auf der Strecke entscheiden welche ich nehme, oder?


 
Nicht unbedingt, bis ich mal an dem Punkt bin wo man sich entscheiden kann ist die Grande immer schon zu 

Anreise wird (aus München) Donnerstag oder Freitag sein und Sonntag wieder heim. 
Wenn wir noch Plätze freihaben geb ichs hier bekannt


----------



## Philanderer (11. März 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Camping Platz am Monte Brione etwas vom See entfernt, oder? Wir würden gerne relativ direkt am See campen, kann da jemand was empfehlen?
Werden wohl am Donnerstag morgen zu 4 oder 5 dort ankommen. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Sunman04 (11. März 2009)

Hi Philipp,

der Campingplatz ist dirket am See! Da gibt es 4 direkt nebeneinander!
Ich kann erst am Do mittag losfahren; komme dann am Abend an...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (11. März 2009)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Camping Platz am Monte Brione etwas vom See entfernt, oder? Wir würden gerne relativ direkt am See campen, kann da jemand was empfehlen?
> Werden wohl am Donnerstag morgen zu 4 oder 5 dort ankommen. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter
> Gruß Philipp



Ne, dieser Platz ist nicht direkt am See. Sind wohl etwa 400 m bis zum Yachthafen. Also in knapp fünf Minuten zu Fuß oder in einer mit dem Bike.
Sowohl in Riva als auch in Torbole gibt es aber einige, die direkt am See liegen.


----------



## Sunman04 (11. März 2009)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ne, dieser Platz ist nicht direkt am See. Sind wohl etwa 400 m bis zum Yachthafen. Also in knapp fünf Minuten zu Fuß oder in einer mit dem Bike.
> Sowohl in Riva als auch in Torbole gibt es aber einige, die direkt am See liegen.




Das ist schon so, dass er vom Yachthafen weiter weg ist. Aber Campingplatztor - Gardasee ist ca. 15 Meter.
Dirket am HAfen gibt es glaube ich keinen. Etwas näher dran, an dem Kanal ist der "Arco Lido". Der dirket unterm Brione; in Torbole heißt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche "Bella Vista"; beide trennt nur der Radweg und ein kleiner Kiessand vom See.

LG PETER


----------



## Philanderer (11. März 2009)

Alles klar, vielen Dank! Denke es gibt genug Auswahl und wir werden was passendes finden! Villeicht sieht man sich dann ja!
Philipp


----------



## ctwitt (12. März 2009)

Da musst du ueberall reservieren. Da ist alles voll


----------



## endurowilli (16. März 2009)

Hallo, bin zzt auf der suche nach ner unterkunft für die zeit zum festival.

das ja viele von euch sicher schon oft dort waren und bestimmt gute oder günstige unterkünfte kennen wäre es doch sicher möglich sich hier darüber auszutauschen.

gut wäre es wenn man die ungefähre lage der unterkunft angeben könnte und die ca preise die man bisher bezahlt hat und viell ne kleine persönlich wertung.

denke da ist vielen mit geholfen und mir auch ;-)


----------



## Holiday (7. April 2009)

also ich fahre am 21.04 los und bleibe bis zum 09.05 dort unten - wer von euch bleibt auch länger dort unten, vielleicht können wir gemeinsam touren fahren ? Ich fahre ganz allein dort runter   nebenbei habe ich vom 25.4-bis 28.5 ein mtb lehrgang. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mit ein paar leuten zum biken treffen könnte.

welcher campingplatz ist denn nun der beste und schönste ? war eben mal auf der homepage vom Monte Brione, der schaut ja ncht schelcht aus. Auf den anderen in arco, torbole... war ich auch... die preise sind ja fast alle gleich. dort steht immer, "Stellplatz" xx und "Erwachser" xx - heißt man muss beides bezahlen oder ?


----------



## Sunman04 (7. April 2009)

Hi Holiday,

der schönste ist der BellaVista, der beste ist ArcoLido - die sind etwas sympathischer...


----------



## Holiday (8. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hi Holiday,
> 
> der schönste ist der BellaVista, der beste ist ArcoLido - die sind etwas sympathischer...


... aber Monte Brione soll auch hübsch sein oder ? Preislich tun die sich ja alle nichts, muss man zuvor buchen? günstige unterkünfte gibts in und um riva ja kaum.



Holiday schrieb:


> also ich fahre am 21.04 los und bleibe bis zum 09.05 dort unten - wer von euch bleibt auch länger dort unten, vielleicht können wir gemeinsam touren fahren ? Ich fahre ganz allein dort runter   nebenbei habe ich vom 25.4-bis 28.5 ein mtb lehrgang. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mit ein paar leuten zum biken treffen könnte.



...leute


----------



## Sunman04 (9. April 2009)

Holiday schrieb:


> ... aber Monte Brione soll auch hübsch sein oder ? Preislich tun die sich ja alle nichts, muss man zuvor buchen? günstige unterkünfte gibts in und um riva ja kaum.
> 
> Ist Monte Brione auch ein Campingplatz? Den kenn ich gar nicht. Ist der in Torbole direkt am See?
> 
> Grüße Sunman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (9. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Ist Monte Brione auch ein Campingplatz? Den kenn ich gar nicht. Ist der in Torbole direkt am See?
> Grüße Sunman


http://adv.g2k.it/?LK=http://www.campingbrione.com ...ja und schaut wirklich nett aus!
keiner Lust auf gemeinsame Touren ?


----------



## Sunman04 (9. April 2009)

Hi Holiday,

klar bin ich immer für gemeinsame Touren zu haben.
Bin aber leider nur vom 1. - 3. Mai und dann erst wieder ab dem 21. Mai unten.

Sollten dann mal das 1. Mai WE anpeilen...

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Wave (9. April 2009)

Guten Abend!

Suche vom 29.4. bis zum 3.5. (natürlich auch gerne innerhalb dieses Zeitraums) noch ein Hotel- bzw. Pensionsbett in Riva, Torbole oder Arco.
Falls irgendwer noch ein Plätzchen frei hat bzw weiss wo noch etwas frei ist, möge dieser jemand sich bitte bei mir melden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Holiday (10. April 2009)

also die campingplätze sind echt günstig !

wer ist noch bereit gemeinsam touren zu fahren ????


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. April 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Suche vom 29.4. bis zum 3.5. (natürlich auch gerne innerhalb dieses Zeitraums) noch ein Hotel- bzw. Pensionsbett in Riva, Torbole oder Arco.
> Falls irgendwer noch ein Plätzchen frei hat bzw weiss wo noch etwas frei ist, möge dieser jemand sich bitte bei mir melden.
> ...




HI Wave,

Hotelplatz ginge vielleicht was. Wir sind in einem Best Western Hotel (Hotel Europa) in Riva am Hafenbecken. Kostet allerdings auch was. ISt aber ein Klassehotel. Frühstüch mit Blick auf den See .... kostet so um die 60 Euro Pro Nacht.
Ist aber durchaus angemessen.

Gruß BOnne


----------



## Wave (10. April 2009)

Edit;

Danke fürs Angebot Bonne. Hätte fast zugesagt, aber hab doch noch so ein Zimmerchen gefunden. 
Mal schauen was das Hotel so kann...
Wäre cool wenn man sich trotzdem mal auf ein Kaltgetränk sehen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (14. April 2009)

Hallo, wir werden auch da sein, haben allerdings eine Unterkunft weiter südlich am Gardasee, da wir dort nicht nur zum MTB fahren sind Wir werden daher nur als Tagesgäste dort sein.

Kann man am Festivalgelände / EXPO gut parken?


----------



## domingo2 (14. April 2009)

am Expo-Gelände parken?...ääähm...wirst wohl eher nen kleinen Fußmarsch mit einplanen müssen denke ich


Werde auch da sein...bin vom 27.4. bis 4.5. da und nächtige aufm Campingplatz Bellavista wo wir bisher immer super Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## crazy.man77 (15. April 2009)

Hi, genau das war ja meine Frage: wo am besten parken?


----------



## Sunman04 (15. April 2009)

Hallo Domingo,

wollte beim Bellavista reservieren, da ich aber nur 3 Tage bleibe ging das nicht. Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Beste Grüße,
Sunman


----------



## domingo2 (15. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Domingo,
> 
> wollte beim Bellavista reservieren, da ich aber nur 3 Tage bleibe ging das nicht. Wie hast Du das gemacht?
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, generell nehmen die vom Bellavista keine Reservierungen an, wir haben bloß den Vorteil, dass der Vater meiner Freundin mit dem Besitzer befreundet ist und wir so unseren Platz sicher haben
Musst leider direkt vor Ort schauen ob noch was frei ist...


----------



## vonnixkommtnix (15. April 2009)

Hej,
ich suche noch ein paar Maedels, die auch in der Woche vorm Riva del Garda bike festival am Gardasee sind. Ich moechte nicht die ganze Zeit mit meinen 5 Jungs fahren  gehen 
Wir reisen am 27.04 an.

ich freu mich!


----------



## Eisensau (15. April 2009)

Ich auch.
Find es auch langweilig immer nur mit meinen Jungs zu biken


----------



## Sunman04 (16. April 2009)

Hi Jungs,

ich könnt meine Freundin mitbringen, Sie fährt bestimmt gerne mit Euch!
Also beim biken ziehe ich Jungs vor ;-)

Sunman


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (16. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> also ich komme auch mit meinem T4 - Wagenburg wäre super!
> Ich finde den Campingplatz direkt unter dem Brione gut (seit er umgebaut ist, sind die Sanitären-Anlagen super); jedoch ist der ArcoLido, dirket am Kanal in Torbole ein bissel großzügiger, was das Bierchen am Abend betrifft.
> ...


 
Hallo,

fährst du über München und hättest Du noch einen Platz frei? Nur zum mitfahren, Zelt hab ich dann selber... ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (16. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> also ich komme auch mit meinem T4 - Wagenburg wäre super!
> Ich finde den Campingplatz direkt unter dem Brione gut (seit er umgebaut ist, sind die Sanitären-Anlagen super); jedoch ist der ArcoLido, dirket am Kanal in Torbole ein bissel großzügiger, was das Bierchen am Abend betrifft.
> ...


 
Hallo,

fall Du über München fährst, könntest mich mitnehmen? wohn direkt an der A99 im Münchner Osten, natürlich darf sich auch jeder andere melden der noch einen Platz frei hat. Wunsch wäre 1.5. hin und 3.5. zurück, da ich aber "nur" Mitfahrer bin, bin ich dann schon flexibel....
Achja, muss nur zu nem campinbgplatz wo ich mein zelt aufschlagen kann....
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich wohne in 85551 Heimstetten, direkt an der A99, und suche Mitfahrgelegenheit. Am besten wäre 01.05. hin und 03.05. zurück, bin aber auch flexibel wenns um den ein oder anderen Tag früher oder später geht. Wär gut wenn das Ziel ein Campingplatz wär wo ich mein zelt aufschlagen kann....
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Sunman04 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

leider hab ich das Busle so umgebaut, dass es nur noch ein 2 Sitzer ist u diese Plätze sind leider besetzt.
Aber ein Kumpel von mir fährt noch runter, diesen frage ich, er müsste eigentlich noch 1-2 Plätze frei haben...

Beste Grüße.
Sunman


----------



## domingo2 (21. April 2009)

Mensch Jungs...die Wettervorhersage bisher ist ja nicht so toll für die betreffende Woche wollte doch eigentlich braun werden

Naja, Daumen drücken...


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (21. April 2009)

Da kann man an den ersten 3 Verpflegungsstellen wenigstens durchrauschen ohne nachzutanken, die zeitschranke an der streckenteilung zur ronda grande is eh etwas knapp bemessen... Zumindest für die Hobbyfahrer die keine Gelegenheit hatten auf den kanaren zu trainieren!


----------



## domingo2 (4. Mai 2009)

Geil wars und super gelaufen isses auch aufm Marathon Nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (4. Mai 2009)

Fand ich auch, leider gabs aber auch den Todesfall. Ich bin an dem vorbeigekommen, muss kurz vorher passiert sein... (in dem Moment wurde schon erste hilfe geleistet und gerade der notruf abgesetzt, hab also nix unterlassen.) Aber das gab dann schon ganz schön zu denken.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (4. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Da kann man an den ersten 3 Verpflegungsstellen wenigstens durchrauschen ohne nachzutanken, die zeitschranke an der streckenteilung zur ronda grande is eh etwas knapp bemessen... Zumindest für die Hobbyfahrer die keine Gelegenheit hatten auf den kanaren zu trainieren!


 
Ich habs auf die Ronda Grande geschafft, 9 minuten bevor die strecke zugemacht wurde, trotz 8 Uhr Startblock!


----------



## N48 (4. Mai 2009)

War echt ein schönes Wochenende. Nach dem obligatorischen Stau wurde einer der letzen Campingplätze um 12:00 Uhr (am 1.Mai) gesichert. Ab da nur noch Bike, Sonne und Pasta

Marathon war auch gut. Der Stau am Anfang und das daraus resultierende Schieben ist schuld an meinem dicken Muskelkater in den Waden. Nächstes Jahr muss ich wohl zusätzlich etwas Schieben trainieren.

Ganz grosser Mist war nur der Todesfall (Herzinfakt). So sollte kein Rennen enden. Was mich richtig entsetzt hat war der Tumult an der Unglücksstelle. Wie kann man sich aufregen das Bikes im Weg liegen wenn es um Leben und Tod geht
Mein Mitgtfühl den Angehörigen und allen die dieser Schock belastet und meine Verachtung demjenigen dem eine Platzierung wichtiger als das Leben anderer ist.


----------



## tri4me (4. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte einfach nochmal der Orga ein dickes Lob für die aktuelle Streckenwahl aussprechen.

Ich war, da z.Zt. gehandicapt,  nur als Begleitung auf der Piccola unterwegs. Aber die Strecke ist um Längen schöner als vor 2 Jahren und von dem Krampf am Monte Velo mit der Piccola möcht ich erst gar nicht anfangen.

Auch von mir alle Kraft der Welt in Richtung der Hinterbliebenen. Ich mußte das schonmal auf ´nem Triathlon "erleben". Ist jedesmal wie ein Faustschlag in die Magengegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (4. Mai 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich war, da z.Zt. gehandicapt,  nur als Begleitung auf der Piccola unterwegs. Aber die Strecke ist um Längen schöner als vor 2 Jahren und von dem Krampf am Monte Velo mit der Piccola möcht ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
> .



Du meinst san Giovanni, oder ? Der Stau wegen dem quergestellten Trailmopped am Anstieg?

 Strecke war, wie letztes Jahr, einfach spitze. Geile Abfahrten 
Die Grande tat weh diese letzten verwurzelten und verblockten Rampen... Autsch.. Und nach der Abfahrt waren plötzlich meine vorderen Bremsbeläge weg


----------



## wadelwunder (4. Mai 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Auch von mir alle Kraft der Welt in Richtung der Hinterbliebenen. Ich mußte das schonmal auf ´nem Triathlon "erleben". Ist jedesmal wie ein Faustschlag in die Magengegend.



Das gibt einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack...

Mir ist richtig schlecht, nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass er gestorben ist... Hatte nur gehört das es am San Giovanni Herzmassagen gab und gehofft, dass sie erfolgreich waren... Leute, lasst regelmäßig eure Pumpen checken (Spiro, Ruhe-EKG) Das ist nicht immer eine Frage des Alters... Da reicht eine unenddeckte Herzmuskelentzündung (die man über ein Ruhe-EKG feststellen könnte). Man sollte daraus lernen, wie schnell so etwas gehen kann. Der Fahrer hat sich bestimmt auch nicht krank gefühlt.

Das zahlen sogar die Kassen...


----------



## tri4me (4. Mai 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Du meinst san Giovanni, oder ? Der Stau wegen dem quergestellten Trailmopped am Anstieg?



Nein vor vielleicht 5-8 Jahren war die Piccola ein paar Mal am Monte Velo angesiedelt. Einmal sogar Schotter hoch, Teer runter (über Cairobbi). Das war einfach nur noch bescheuert.

Diesesmal jedoch


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (4. Mai 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Das gibt einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack...
> 
> Mir ist richtig schlecht, nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass er gestorben ist... Hatte nur gehört das es am San Giovanni Herzmassagen gab und gehofft, dass sie erfolgreich waren... Leute, lasst regelmäßig eure Pumpen checken (Spiro, Ruhe-EKG) Das ist nicht immer eine Frage des Alters... Da reicht eine unenddeckte Herzmuskelentzündung (die man über ein Ruhe-EKG feststellen könnte). Man sollte daraus lernen, wie schnell so etwas gehen kann. Der Fahrer hat sich bestimmt auch nicht krank gefühlt.
> 
> Das zahlen sogar die Kassen...


 
Ich dachte erst da hat jemand Krämpfe, nachdem ich zuerst nur gesehen habe das die Beine hochgehalten/-gedrückt werden. Im vorbeifahren habe ich dann mund-zu-mundbeatmung gesehen und gehört wie jemand "nicht ansprechbar" ins handy gesagt hat. Da wird Dir erstmal ganz anders...


----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Mai 2009)

hmm ja war ein guter Marathon.

Todesfall ist tragisch, sollte nicht vorkommen, jedoch bei so einer Teilnehmerzahl statistisch auch erklärbar.

Trailmoped, bzw gelbe Suzuki DR hat wieder mal blockiert. 

Tut mir echt Leid  um die Facile Fahrer. Die hatten hinter der Ruine Arco keinen Spass am Leben. Da sind wir brüllend vorbeigepresst. Sorry an alle.


----------



## Trailhunterer (4. Mai 2009)

Tretschwein, glückwunsch zu dem tollen Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (4. Mai 2009)

Mich würd mal interessieren wem noch das Bike weggekommen ist?
Wir wollten von Freitag bis Montag ein paar schöne Touren machen, doch haben uns ein paar verf*+$schwe/%$**öcher von Dieben mehrere Bikes direkt in der ersten Nacht geklaut. Wir wir dann von der Polizei über die Tage mitbekommen haben sind Dutzende von Fahrräder geklaut worden.
Ich könnt jetzt noch ausrasten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (4. Mai 2009)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wem noch das Bike weggekommen ist?
> Wir wollten von Freitag bis Montag ein paar schöne Touren machen, doch haben uns ein paar verf*+$schwe/%$**öcher von Dieben mehrere Bikes direkt in der ersten Nacht geklaut. Wir wir dann von der Polizei über die Tage mitbekommen haben sind Dutzende von Fahrräder geklaut worden.
> Ich könnt jetzt noch ausrasten!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Das so ein Ereignis die Diebe anzieht wie das Licht die Motten ist doch klar, zum Oktoberfest machen die Nutten ja auch Sonderschichten! Wo hattet ihr die bikes denn?


----------



## wadelwunder (4. Mai 2009)

Auch Kompliment. Hast für die Extrema so lang gebraucht, wie ich für die Grande


----------



## wadelwunder (4. Mai 2009)

Einem Bekannten haben sie vom abgesperrten Rad vor der Kneipe den Laufradsatz abmontiert.
Ich hab mein Rad mit ins Bett genommen, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## Wave (4. Mai 2009)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Trailmoped, bzw gelbe Suzuki DR hat wieder mal blockiert.
> 
> Tut mir echt Leid  um die Facile Fahrer. Die hatten hinter der Ruine Arco keinen Spass am Leben. Da sind wir brüllend vorbeigepresst. Sorry an alle.



...auch von mir!


----------



## Sauron1977 (4. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Das so ein Ereignis die Diebe anzieht wie das Licht die Motten ist doch klar, zum Oktoberfest machen die Nutten ja auch Sonderschichten! Wo hattet ihr die bikes denn?




Abgeschlossen, weggeschlossen, versteckt und getarnt und das sogar fast diebstahlsicher!!!


----------



## lt80taunus (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte leider auch Pech. Konnte mein neues Bike nur 3 Monate fahren und jetzt ist es weg!


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (4. Mai 2009)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Abgeschlossen, weggeschlossen, versteckt und getarnt und das sogar fast diebstahlsicher!!!


 
Hmm, meins war am Campingplatz Arco an nen Baum gesperrt, nicht mal die Ventilkappe kam weg... Wenigstens gut versichert?


----------



## Sauron1977 (4. Mai 2009)

Leider nur schlecht versichert. Bissi was gibts zurück  :-(


----------



## Sunman04 (5. Mai 2009)

... ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt verstecken. Je öffentlicher desto besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant69 (6. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Todesfall war tragisch.
Ansonsten super Wetter , viele nette Leute getroffen.
Uns haben sie 2 Prototypen vom Focus Project gestohlen.
Die beiden haben gefäschte tschechische Ausweise abgegeben.
Die Räder hatten Hammerschmidt, Crossmax SX, Fox Talas,Noir Lenker,Avid Code 5 montiert. Der Rahmen ist noch nicht im Handel, wird wohl in Einzelteilen angeboten.Augen auf...,
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## zauberer# (7. Mai 2009)

das ganze Festival und der Marathon waren eine super Veranstaltung
Danke!


----------



## bjanbi (7. Mai 2009)

Klar, Wetter war toll. Die Strecke für ein MTB-Rennen aber arg asphaltlastig. Besonders der lange Anstieg der ersten Runde war ja mehr ein Strassenrennen. Ansonsten kriegt man in Riva echt was fürs Geld geboten: tolles Startpaket und Top-Verpflegung mit Flaschenaustausch und Powerbars (kleiner Tip: Verpackung vorher anritzen, dann kann man sie besser auspacken). Die Bike-Messe fand ich enttäuschend; die Hoffnung auf ein paar Schnäppchen konnte ich schnell begraben. Wenn ein Buff, der regulär 15,90  kostet dann als Sonderangebot (!) für 15,00  angepriesen wird, hat sich die Anreise von 1.000 km schon fast amortisiert.
Trotzdem, nächstes Jahr werde ich wohl wieder dabeisein; der Lago ist schon geil!


----------



## schleifstein (8. Mai 2009)

@bjanbi: das Buff gab es im Starterset kostenlos , also nix 15,90 

Sonst fand ich die Veranstaltung wie auch im Vorjahr spitze. Einzig zu bemängeln ist, dass die wir mit den schnellen Fahrern auf die Fahrer der Ronda Facile aufgefahren sind, und auf dem trailähnlichen Stück hinter der dritten Verpflegungsstation war das doch ganz schön nervig. Das bringt weder den teilweise ängstlich fahrenden Ronda Facile-Fahrern was (2 sind vor meinen Augen über den Lenker abgestiegen in einem eigentlich einfach zu fahrenden Gelände, aber kein Wunder wenn von hinten die Schnellen angerauscht kommen mit offener Bremse) und auch uns bringt das nix wenn die Strecke von kriechenden und schiebenden Facila-Fahrern blockiert wird. 

Ich frag mich aber -wie jedes Jahr- weshalb der Start schon so verdammt früh erfolgt. Da könnte man doch ohne Probleme auf 8:30 Uhr oder 9:00 Uhr gehen, zu der Jahreszeit ist es ja noch nicht besonders heiß und die Zeit dürfte auch für "langsame" Extrema-Fahrer bis Dunkelheit ausreichen !?

Sonst Top ! 

Grüße von der 175, S.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (8. Mai 2009)

Es wäre auch eine option sich vorher auf eine streckenlänge festzulegen und die startblöcke abhängig von den streckenlängen zu machen. Dann könnten auch die zeitlimits weiter gefasst werden, denn die sind schon ziemlich selektiv. Von wegen man kann sich auf der Strecke entscheiden, man wird eigentlich entschieden! Ich wollte eigentlich ohne viel Stress die Ronda Grande fahren, aber um bis 11.15 Uhr an der Streckenteilung zu sein musste man schon ganz schön "auf Zug" fahren!

Wenigstens hab ichs geschafft nach 3 stunden um 11.06 Uhr dort durchzufahren...


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> Einzig zu bemängeln ist, dass die wir mit den schnellen Fahrern auf die Fahrer der Ronda Facile aufgefahren sind, und auf dem trailähnlichen Stück hinter der dritten Verpflegungsstation war das doch ganz schön nervig. Das bringt weder den teilweise ängstlich fahrenden Ronda Facile-Fahrern was (2 sind vor meinen Augen über den Lenker abgestiegen in einem eigentlich einfach zu fahrenden Gelände, aber kein Wunder wenn von hinten die Schnellen angerauscht kommen mit offener Bremse) und auch uns bringt das nix wenn die Strecke von kriechenden und schiebenden Facila-Fahrern blockiert wird.



Gag des Tages war für mich eine Fahrerin (augenscheinlich Facile) die völlig aufgelöst mitten im Schlusstrail stehend mit dem Handy am Telefonieren war...beim Durchfahren hab ich nur :" ich steh hier grad in so einem Downhill den man nicht fahren kann..." verstanden...

wahrscheinlich holte sie sich gerade tipps von Ihrem Telefonjoker Abteilung Technikfragen...

joe


----------



## One80y (8. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

War jetzt das zweite Jahr in Folge dabei und immer noch der gleiche Mist zu Beginn des Rennens. In der engen Passage am Anfang hab ich min 20(!) Min geschoben und ich hatte anfangs schon ordentlich Gas gegeben, weil ich es aus dem letzten Jahr noch wusste. Mit diesem Hindernis konnte ich dann im Endeffekt auch nicht mein gestecktes Ziel erreichen, leider! 

Für das nächste Jahr sollten sie sich da was überlegen, denn es ist nämlich voll stressig schon am Anfang so viel zu schieben. Naja wenigstens ging es danach schnell voran. 

Btw, hab übrigens gesehn, wie der Mann vom Rad gefallen ist, waren aber direkt 2 Ärzte zustelle, die allerdings auch nichts machen konnten ohne Ausrüstung. Hab mich nach dem Rennen noch mit dem einen unterhalten und er meinte, es hätte ne halbe Stunde gedauert bis der Notarzt da war und noch ne weitere halbe Stunde bis der Helikopter da war. Bei uns hier in Tirol würden die dann direkt mit dem Heli kommen ... Is halt tragisch und leider hatte das Rennen damit einen bitteren Beigeschmack.

Also mit den Schnäppchen abgreifen auf dem Bikefestival hätte ich dir vorher schon sagen können, dass da nix drin ist. Einzigstes was wirklich gut war, waren die Gewinnspiele an jedem Stand und da manche Leute einfach nicht mitgemacht hatten, hatte man eigentlich eine gute Chance was zu gewinnen ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (8. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> Gag des Tages war für mich eine Fahrerin (augenscheinlich Facile) die völlig aufgelöst mitten im Schlusstrail stehend mit dem Handy am Telefonieren war...beim Durchfahren hab ich nur :" ich steh hier grad in so einem Downhill den man nicht fahren kann..." verstanden...
> 
> wahrscheinlich holte sie sich gerade tipps von Ihrem Telefonjoker Abteilung Technikfragen...
> 
> joe


 
Du scheinst Dich ja gerne über andere lustig zu machen..... Aber nachdem Du das Teilstück als Schlusstrail bezeichnest, muss ich daraus schliessen das es bei Dir ja auch nur zur "Ronda Piccola" gereicht hat!


----------



## zauberer# (8. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> ..... Aber nachdem Du das Teilstück als Schlusstrail bezeichnest, muss ich daraus schliessen das es bei Dir ja auch nur zur "Ronda Piccola" gereicht hat!



bei 2:34 für joe auf der piccola eine "schlüssige" Schlussfolgerung mit dem Schlusstrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunman04 (8. Mai 2009)

Also mit den Schnäppchen abgreifen auf dem Bikefestival hätte ich dir vorher schon sagen können, dass da nix drin ist. Einzigstes was wirklich gut war, waren die Gewinnspiele an jedem Stand und da manche Leute einfach nicht mitgemacht hatten, hatte man eigentlich eine gute Chance was zu gewinnen ;-)[/quote]


Also Freibier gabs viel - die waren richtig sauer, wenn man nix getrunken hat...


----------



## Holiday (10. Mai 2009)

moin,
fand das event auch gut, bin die Grande letztendlich doch gefahren, hatte ein kompletten Platten und ein weiteres mal musste ich nachpumpen. 
wann und wo ist denn das mit dem Todesfall passiert, an welchen Km ca ? - an die Hinterbliebenden mein aufrechtes Beileid! Sowas haut einem echt von den Socken!


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (10. Mai 2009)

Kurz vor dem höchsten Punkt (San Giovanni), ich kam gerade vorbei als der Notruf abgesetzt wurde, jemand hat "nicht ansprechbar" und "bei km 18" ins handy gesprochen.... Werd ich nie vergessen !!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Mai 2009)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wem noch das Bike weggekommen ist?
> Wir wollten von Freitag bis Montag ein paar schöne Touren machen, doch haben uns ein paar verf*+$schwe/%$**öcher von Dieben mehrere Bikes direkt in der ersten Nacht geklaut. Wir wir dann von der Polizei über die Tage mitbekommen haben sind Dutzende von Fahrräder geklaut worden.
> Ich könnt jetzt noch ausrasten!!!!!!!!!!!



Mehrere Male am Lago und nicht einmal ist sowas passiert - dieses Jahr sogar zum ersten Mal beim Bikefestival. Letztes Jahr, war ich mit nem Kumpel zelten und die Räder waren neben unseren Zelt "nur" angeschlossen. Hab allerdings im Vorfeld auch öfters gehört das das Bikefestival Hochsaison für die Diebe ist. Ich drück mal die Daumen, daß irgendwas zurückkommt...

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## wadelwunder (11. Mai 2009)

meinem Kupel haben sie nachts auf dem Campingplatz das angekettete RAD vom Wohnwagen runtergeklaut, wärend er drinnen schlief...dreist oder?


----------



## Sunman04 (11. Mai 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> meinem Kupel haben sie nachts auf dem Campingplatz das angekettete RAD vom Wohnwagen runtergeklaut, wärend er drinnen schlief...dreist oder?



DAs ist ja voll gemein!  Welcher Campingplatz ist das? Ich habe bei denen in Torbole immer ein super Sicherheitsgefühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (11. Mai 2009)

Holiday schrieb:


> moin,
> fwann und wo ist denn das mit dem Todesfall passiert, an welchen Km ca ? - an die Hinterbliebenden mein aufrechtes Beileid! Sowas haut einem echt von den Socken!





wie ich erfahren habe, gab es einen tragischen Zwischenfall, der den Marathon überschattet hat. Warum findet man darüber nichts auf der Website? Auch gestern gab es beim Ingolstad-Marathon einen Toten zu beklagen und  das wird sogar in den Nachrichten gebracht, abgesehen davon, dass die Siegerehrung in Anbetracht der Situation ausgesetzt wurde. Von Plan- B kam gar nichts, nicht einmal ein kleiner Vermerk.... Ich finde das Pietätlos.


----------



## Tobi-161 (11. Mai 2009)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/riva/?id=34&L=0&PHPSESSID=9d583724258822f2b32c12490f0f870d


----------



## wadelwunder (11. Mai 2009)

ok, hatte ich übersehen, danke


----------



## dre (11. Mai 2009)

Ich fand das gesamte Event gelungen. Den Marathon fand ich doof, was aber daran liegt, dass ich nach Km 6 nur noch 3 Gänge hatte. Irendwie war der Wurm drin, in meiner alten XTR. Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Stimmung gut, Leute nett, Wetter toll. Der tragische Zwischenfall überschattet solch einen schönen Tag natürlich.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Cobra69 (11. Mai 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/riva/?id=34&L=0&PHPSESSID=9d583724258822f2b32c12490f0f870d


 
Das ist schlimm, allerdings ist folgende Aussage falsch:



> ..Auf dem Festival-Gelände wurde eine bewegende Gedenkminute abgehalten..


 
Das hat evtl. kleine Bereiche betroffen aber an einigen Ständen (u.a. unserem) war darüber nichts bekannt. Ich selbst habe von dem Vorfall erst hier im Forum erfahren.

Mein tiefstes Beileid den Angehörigen und Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## Scott (11. Mai 2009)

Heute war die ergreifende Beerdigung eines leidenschaflichen Freizeit-Bikers,des verstorbenen Teilnehmers des Riva-Marathons,meines Bike-Kollegens und Freundes.
Er hat schon mehrmals die Grande gefinished und wusste, wie er die Geschichte anzugehen hatte. Durchtrainiert, früher aktiver MotoCross-Fahrer, seit Jahren MTBiker und kurz davor noch zum Trainieren auf Malle gewesen und voller Tatendrang am Morgen am Start.......und dann aus heiterem Himmel.
Übrigens, mein Freund und Bruder des Verstorbenen hat sich nur lobend über den Veranstalter ausgelassen. Er hat vor Ort alle Hilfe erfahren, die man sich nur in solch einer Situation wünschen kann. Die Betreuung seitens des Veranstalters war nicht besser zu machen. Und Leute, Hilfe war sofort durch einen teilnehmenden Arzt, der angehalten und die Situation erkannt hatte ( ist sicher auch nicht selbstverständlich )vor Ort. Diesem und den herbeigerufenen Ersthelfern des Veranstalters gelang es ihn zu reanimieren, jedoch ist er auf dem Flug ins Hospital nach Trento verstorben. Er hinterläßt Frau und 3 Kinder.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (11. Mai 2009)

Danke.


----------

